# Caution Label



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Warning label for any machine;


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Who's to say the operator has one either.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Good point but proper grammar would be nice. What that sign actually says is, "Caution - this machine has no brain use your is". It should be 'yours'.

David


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I was in a souvenir shop in Continental Divide, NM. I picked out the T-shirt I wanted, and the clerk mentioned that I could get a second shirt for 50% off. My friends were waiting and I was in a hurry, so I grabbed the second shirt quickly. 

When I got home, I noticed that it said, "Get Your Kick's on Route 66."


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

I had to go out to the shop to look at my sign. 
A nice baked porcelain sign. 
It says: 
Caution 
This machine has no brain, use your own. 

I bought the sign in Turlock at the "Five story tree house" just off of Highway 99. They are for sale in the restaurant. I bought a couple for something like $42 but that was 15 years ago.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It is rapidly approaching the time when that label will not be correct.

George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I noticed the error, but then I decided, "It is the thought that counts".😀


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

GeorgeC said:


> It is rapidly approaching the time when that label will not be correct.
> 
> George


That is terrifying when you think about it.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

FrankC said:


> Warning label for any machine;
> 
> View attachment 424123


Lol. . It is so funny.. i agree with it..

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

As long as a machine brain doesn't work like auto correction on a computer it could be a good thing.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

Auto correction

A priest, minister and a rabbit walk into a bar.
The bartender asks the rabbit, "What will you have?"
The rabbit replies, "I'm only here because of auto correct."


----------

